# Dexter - Stagione 8



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)

Bene, per la nuova stagione inauguriamo un nuovo topic. Come detto, Dexter questa volta non partirà a Settembre (la Showtime ha deciso così per non far scontrare questo show con Homeland), bensì in estate. 
Precisamente, il 30 giugno.







Ecco due nuovi teaser, di cui uno con nuovi personaggi (con una gran gnocca )
Uno lo posto ora, l'altro dopo perchè non si possono mettere due video nello stesso messaggio


----------



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

É confermato che sarà l'ultima


----------



## Ale (25 Aprile 2013)

eddai, quando inizia?


----------



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)

Altro teaser


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2013)

madonna mia


----------



## Solo (12 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;osmOCyy3Aak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=osmOCyy3Aak[/video]

E anche questo

Dexter Season 8: Tease - Behind a Mask - YouTube​


----------



## Ale (13 Maggio 2013)

poco piu di un mese e si parte!


----------



## Brain84 (13 Maggio 2013)

Non posso più attendere!!


----------



## Solo (6 Giugno 2013)

*Due poster

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

non vedo l'ora che cominci questa season finale,ormai manca poco al 30.E poi ci sarà anche il ritorno di hannahvengo:)


----------



## Solo (15 Giugno 2013)

*Promo di 3 minuti, con scene dell'ottava stagione

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



<strong>


----------



## Ale (29 Giugno 2013)

si comincia


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Inizia questa sera in America vero?


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2013)

Tonight is the night.


----------



## Ale (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia questa sera in America vero?



yes


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma e'stato deciso il numero di puntate di quest' ultima serie? perche' un paio di mesi fa avevo letto su un sito di spoiler per serie tv che forse sarebbero state 16 le puntate(per far arrivare la serie a 100 episodi totali)...O saranno le solite 12?


----------



## Ale (1 Luglio 2013)

che rabbia. sono le 9 e 10, ho qua davanti a me dexter e non ho i sottotitoli


----------



## Ale (1 Luglio 2013)

Figata IMMENSA.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Luglio 2013)

Mi mancava...


----------



## Brain84 (1 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia!! Si preannuncia una stagione indimenticabile!


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Insomma... è partito col botto? Ora la scarico e poi me la guardo


----------



## Vinz (1 Luglio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata di una noia imbarazzante, si salva solo il finale (20 secondi). Comunque mi sa che hanno fatto qualche cambiamento per quanto riguarda la fotografia, le riprese e il montaggio perchè sono migliorate visibilmente... almeno questo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Luglio 2013)

Intrigante


----------



## Ale (2 Luglio 2013)

sto ancora venendo..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

vista ieri serauntata un po' lenta,ma con un finale molto interessante


----------



## Livestrong (2 Luglio 2013)

É cambiato pure il figlio di Dexter che non é più lo stesso....

Comunque onestamente non capisco quelli che gridano al puntatone, non ho visto nulla di particolare.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

Puntata un pò così, d'altronde era la prima.

Ora spero solo che Dexter e la vecchia non diventino compagni di merende.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É cambiato pure il figlio di Dexter che non é più lo stesso....
> 
> Comunque onestamente non capisco quelli che gridano al puntatone, non ho visto nulla di particolare.



Sono le basi, nella prima puntata di ogni serie tv, si mettono le fondamenta per quella che sarà la stagione. In questo caso ci vedo molto potenziale, sperando che venga sfruttato a dovere.


----------



## Vinz (3 Luglio 2013)

Beh oddio, se hai molto da raccontare, già il primo episodio puoi farlo uscire cazzuto. Evidentemente devono allungare un po' il brodo perchè non sapevano che inventarsi per più di 10 episodi.


----------



## Ale (3 Luglio 2013)

a me non è sembrata cosi moscia, onestamente.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

E' uscita la seconda puntata. E sono disponibili anche i sottotitoli, per chi li volesse


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

interessante sta puntata


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Bella bella, stiamo entrando sempre di più nel vortice della serie. Ho già qualche ipotesi per il finale


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Luglio 2013)

molto bella la seconda puntata,ottima idea l'introduzione nella trama di un personaggio interessante come la dottoressa vogel


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

oggi la terza.


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

sono usciti i sub..


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2013)

la storia si fa sempre piu interessante


----------



## cris (17 Luglio 2013)

Deb ormai è andata...

mi devo veder la 3°


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2013)

Abbastanza deludenti queste prime 3 puntate. Almeno secondo la mia modestissima opinione.

Poi, alla luce di quanto sta accadendo, credo che si vada verso questo scenario:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Debra si rimette insieme a Quinn e gli racconta tutta la verità. Quinn viene promosso detective e poi....


----------



## Ale (22 Luglio 2013)

oddio!


----------



## cris (25 Luglio 2013)

Deb ormai e pazza


----------



## Ale (29 Luglio 2013)

moscia moscia moscia


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Agosto 2013)

da grande fan della serie devo ammettere che queste prime cinque puntate sono state piuttosto deludenti...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2013)

Molto deludenti, è accaduto quello che pensavo. E' diventato il burattino della vecchia.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Agosto 2013)

In caduta libera pure sta serie tv, doveva finire alla quinta secondo me


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Molto deludenti, è accaduto quello che pensavo. E' diventato il burattino della vecchia.



il problema è che,oltre ad essere deludenti,sono anche molto noiose.Dexter è una serie che,nei suoi alti e bassi,ci aveva comunque abituati a colpi di scena continui...





Livestrong ha scritto:


> In caduta libera pure sta serie tv, doveva finire alla quinta secondo me



probabilmente sarebbe stato meglio così,anche se sono state soprattutto le prime due stagioni a mio parere a rappresentare nel migliore dei modi l'essenza dell'intera serie,la prima soprattutto fu un qualcosa di fantastico


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2013)

8x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'idea del ragazzo a cui insegnare il codice non è malvagia anche se abbastanza prevedibile. Ciò significa che Dexter potrebbe essere ammazzato a fine stagione.
Il ritorno di Hannah era anch'essa molto prevedibile e vedremo che accadrà..non l'ho mai sopportata come personaggio, non mi piace. Spero muoia al più presto.



Vero che la serie è diventata ormai fiacca e abbastanza noiosa, ma Dexter è Dexter..spero sempre che abbia un'accelerata delle sue. La prima stagione è impareggiabile ma pure Trinity è stato un Killer spettacolare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Agosto 2013)

altra puntata fiacca la sesta,dexter mi aveva abituato a non accorgermi dei 50 minuti della durata di un episodio,mentre adesso comincia a diventare pesante...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'idea di arruolare una sorta di apprendista ed il ritorno di hannah(positivo solo perchè almeno rivediamo una gran gnocca in quest'ultima serie) le trovo mosse poco fantasiose.Purtroppo quando si va a chiudere una serie tv di successo si rischia di generare troppa confusione,come accaduto in passato con lost


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

Esattamente, sta diventando quasi pesante seguire tutti i 50 minuti...

La scuola di Serial Killer...mamma mia.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Che palle sta vecchia


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sta vecchia ha rovinato completamente la serie... praticamente Dexter non fa più scelte per conto proprio ma viene condiziona in continuazione. Poi ormai nel suo tavolo nessuno finisce male. Hannah deve morire non la sopporot, la vecchia pure ed anche il ragazzino. Va a finire che le sue decisione si ritorceranno contro sicuro


----------



## Ale (7 Agosto 2013)

il ragazzino puo darci soddisfazione e annah  , pure


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Agosto 2013)

8x07 

Un discreto passo avanti rispetto alle prime sei puntate.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine il ritorno di hannah,oltre a rappresentare un piacere per gli occhi,è riuscito a far ritrovare un po' di verve ad una trama che oramai era diventata fin troppo debole.Anche se resto poco fiducioso sul prosieguo della season.Destano comunque un po' di curiosità la maniera in cui dexter affronterà le azioni(omicidio di cassie) di zach e soprattutto come si comporterà deb con hannah


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Agosto 2013)

Molto bene questa puntata.


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vabbè, è chiaro che ormai Dex ha perso il controllo degli eventi. Con Hannah in giro non è lucido, Deb sta per farsi giustizia da sola, Zach è fuori controllo.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente una puntata da vecchio Dexter, senza la vecchia tra le palle.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Vabbè, è chiaro che ormai Dex ha perso il controllo degli eventi. Con Hannah in giro non è lucido, Deb sta per farsi giustizia da sola, Zach è fuori controllo.



Ripeto le vecchia ha rovinato tutto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



D'accordissimo, ha perso la testa dai. Si è fatto convincere dalla vecchia ad addestrare sto qui, sembra che Dexter non abbia imparato dagli errore, ogni volta che ha lavorato con qualcuno poi è finito nei guai. Zach poi non è come gli altri "assistenti" che ha avuto, questo è una bomba orologeria che fa quello che vuole. Debra altro personaggio che non ne posso più. Nelle ultime due serie è stata di una pesantezza unica. Comunque Dexter ormai è un umano, ha incominciato a farsi coinvolgere emotivamente troppo. 4 persone sanno del suo segreto, della quale due pazzi assassini e una dottoressa fuori di testa.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Agosto 2013)

Hannah non è una pazza assassina, ma bensì una che uccide per ottenere dei benefici. Non ha una patologia come dexter, potrebbe fermarsi quando vuole. Io comunque li vedrei benissimo insieme


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hannah non è una pazza assassina, ma bensì una che uccide per ottenere dei benefici. Non ha una patologia come dexter, potrebbe fermarsi quando vuole. Io comunque li vedrei benissimo insieme



Io parto dal presupposto che tutti gli assassini sono dei pazzi...


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto le vecchia ha rovinato tutto
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vero. Ma d'altronde questa è l'ultima stagione... Quindi a meno che non ci sia un happy ending è "normale" che Dexter finisca nei guai.


----------



## Solo (20 Agosto 2013)

Che puntata! E chi se lo aspettava...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2013)

8x09

puntata di assestamento,in attesa di un finale che si preannuncia piuttosto movimentato.Anche se ho la sensazione di aver già intuito il finale


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2013)

Niente Dexter oggi?


----------



## Sesfips (9 Settembre 2013)

8x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata chiave questa. Ora Dexter deve scegliere se uccidere il figlio della dottoressa oppure proteggere la sua famiglia.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2013)

Finalmente, finalmente!

Ma credo che il finale sarà una mezza delusione. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2013)

Non ne posso più di questo Dexter "umano", mi manca il sociopatico privo di emozioni delle prime stagioni... A questo punto spero finisca male per lui.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2013)

Serie abbastanza deludente, imho.


----------



## BB7 (12 Settembre 2013)

Dalle recensioni che leggo dire che questa stagione è un disastro è poco... mi sa che ho fatto bene a lasciare alla terza, già allora avevo avvertito qualcosa che non andava.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Settembre 2013)

Fan di Dexter anche io, ma diciamoci la verità, la serie ha dato il meglio e spremuto ormai tutti i personaggi, questa stagione 8 è parecchio al di sotto delle precedenti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega 'sto aborto? Che finale è? Ridicolo dai


----------



## Livestrong (23 Settembre 2013)

A me non è dispiaciuto, ha una sua logica


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Settembre 2013)

un finale strano...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> un finale strano...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



non potevano farlo suicidare, perché tutta la vita di dexter è stata costruita allo scopo di farlo sopravvivere per quello che è. Avrebbe avuto poco senso farlo ammazzare, anche dopo la morte di debra (forse unica pecca del finale, l'ho trovata un po' forzata, anch se c'è da dire che era diverso tempo che nessuno moriva). Comprensibile però anche la reazione di dexter, che di fatto torna ad essere quello di prima cambiando identità e scegliendo di non rovinare la vita anche ad Hannah ed Harrison.


----------



## Snape (24 Settembre 2013)

E in 8 stagioni la polizia di miami non si è mai accorta di niente. Ottimo. Ma poi lasciando stare i buchi di trama, i dialoghi monotoni e le puntate sonnifero....dexter entra in un ospedale e ne esce con un cadavere, lo porta su una barca e nessuno dice niente ? E poi come fa a fuggire dall'uragano se la barca è andata distrutta ? A nuoto in mezzo al mare in tempesta ? Inoltre, cosa vuole significarmi quello sguardo finale ? Non ti dice nè se lui continua a uccidere, nè altro. Niente.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2013)

Finale straordinario.

*Attenzione Spoiler. Non leggete*





Dexter doveva morire, ed è morto. Ma una morte fisica sarebbe stata troppo semplice, scontata e risolutiva. E' morto come serial killer, come padre, come fratello e come compagno/marito. Un fallimento completo, a 360 gradi. L'illusione del cambiamento è durata pochissimo: è nata con l'arrivo della psicologa ed è finita poco dopo la sua morte, ed anche questo è un significato simbolico, visto che si trattava di colei che aveva dato il via al mostro. La morte di Debra, dopo quella della psicologa, ha rappresentato la fine completa di tutto ció che lo teneva in bilico tra un passato da mostro ed un possibile futuro da padre e marito di famiglia senza più istinti omicidi. Ma quello non era, in realtà, un cambiamento vero e sentito. Era solo una maschera pirandelliana provvisoria che è caduta immediatamente con l'omicidio finale di Saxon. Altra "immagine forte" è rappresentata dall'ultimo giro in barca. Quella stessa barca simbolo del Dexter serial killer, mezzo che serviva per liberarsi dei corpi. E l'ultimo corpo del quale si è liberato è stato quello della persona a cui teneva di più, la sorella. Morale della favola (probabilmente creato ad hoc dagli autori anche per le critiche ricevute sul fatto di far passare un Serial Killer per eroe): Dexter non è stato un eroe e/o un giustiziere: è stato solo un sociopatico, incapace di provare emozioni, che nella vita ha fallito, si è rivelato maledetto per tutti i suoi affetti e che è stato costretto a simulare la propria morte per ricrearsi una vita senza affetti, senza famiglia, senza amici, con una nuova identità, con una nuova immagine (con la barba) e con un nuovo lavoro.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Sono d'accordo, anche a me è piaciuto molto. La scena della barca ha una potenza scenica unica, da sola vale tutta la serie

Anche il flashback mai visto con la nascita di harrison, che accompagna tutto l'episodio, mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Ho solo un dubbio, secondo me lui non ha perso del tutto la sua voglia di uccidere. È una impressione che ho avuto alla fine, quando lui guarda dritto nella telecamera. Volendo si potrebbe ance pensare che in realtà dexter respinga l'idea di essere felice, utilizzando la morte della sorella come "scusa" per tornare a non avere più intralci (è tutta la serie che si parla del contrasto vita felice/ serial killer, già dal matrimonio con Rita), infatti le sue ultime parole agli spettatori sono "volevo essere come tutti gli altri, ed ora che lo sono non vedo l'ora di tornare come prima"


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho solo un dubbio, secondo me lui non ha perso del tutto la sua voglia di uccidere. È una impressione che ho avuto alla fine, quando lui guarda dritto nella telecamera. Volendo si potrebbe ance pensare che in realtà dexter respinga l'idea di essere felice, utilizzando la morte della sorella come "scusa" per tornare a non avere più intralci (è tutta la serie che si parla del contrasto vita felice/ serial killer, già dal matrimonio con Rita), infatti le sue ultime parole agli spettatori sono "volevo essere come tutti gli altri, ed ora che lo sono non vedo l'ora di tornare come prima"




Si, Lu. Come va di moda ultimamente, il finale è stato lasciato aperto dagli autori. 

Quella scena finale può sembrare banale ma è potentissima. Si vede un nuovo Dexter, con una nuova immagine. Dietro di lui, l'oscurità, il nero: significato di morte e di lutto.

A quel punto, le vie sono due: l'oscurità dietro di lui è ancora dentro di lui. Continua ad uccidere, anche con la sua nuova identità. L'oscurità, il nero, rappresentano lutto (per la perdita di tutti i suoi cari) e morte: morte del Dexter che abbiamo conosciuto.


----------



## Snape (24 Settembre 2013)

Si ma le sotto trame tipo masuka con figlia che senso hanno avuto in questa serie ?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, Lu. Come va di moda ultimamente, il finale è stato lasciato aperto dagli autori.
> 
> Quella scena finale può sembrare banale ma è potentissima. Si vede un nuovo Dexter, con una nuova immagine. Dietro di lui, l'oscurità, il nero: significato di morte e di lutto.
> 
> A quel punto, le vie sono due: l'oscurità dietro di lui è ancora dentro di lui. Continua ad uccidere, anche con la sua nuova identità. L'oscurità, il nero, rappresentano lutto (per la perdita di tutti i suoi cari) e morte: morte del Dexter che abbiamo conosciuto.


sono d'accordo, anche il fatto che lui non dica una parola nella scena finale la dice lunga



Snape ha scritto:


> Si ma le sotto trame tipo masuka con figlia che senso hanno avuto in questa serie ?



Vabbé ma quelle sono appunto sottotrame, così come la relazione tra quinn e debra, che nella serie non contano assolutamente nulla a conti fatti


----------



## Brain84 (24 Settembre 2013)

Finale intenso, bellissimo veramente.

Io rimango dell'idea che Dexter abbia messo fine alla sua vita completamente. Rimane li da solo perchè alla fine sente di meritarsi solo questo. Che poi possa tornare ad uccidere o meno, è irrilevante secondo me.

Sembrerà una ****...a ma solo io ho notato una similitudine con il finale di Dragon Ball quando Goku se ne va perchè con lui, arrivano il botto di nemici?


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me non è dispiaciuto, ha una sua logica


.


----------



## alexrossonero (25 Settembre 2013)

Fine degna di una grandissime serie che ha avuto picchi incredibilmente alti e pochissimi bassi. Finale emozionante e commovente.


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Fine degna di una grandissime serie che ha avuto picchi incredibilmente alti e pochissimi bassi. Finale emozionante e commovente.



Veramente è da 3 stagioni che la qualità è calata pesantemente...


----------



## alexrossonero (25 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Veramente è da 3 stagioni che la qualità è calata pesantemente...



Come tutte le serie di successo che per questioni di incassi vengono allungate oltre il previsto. Ciò nonostante, ha mantenuto comunque un buon livello ed il finale, a mio avviso, è stato degno di tutta la serie.


----------



## BB7 (25 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Come tutte le serie di successo che per questioni di incassi vengono allungate oltre il previsto. Ciò nonostante, ha mantenuto comunque un buon livello ed il finale, a mio avviso, è stato degno di tutta la serie.



Personalmente non mi esprimo perchè ho smesso alla terza stagione ma posso dirti che in TANTI non la pensano come te...


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Come tutte le serie di successo che per questioni di incassi vengono allungate oltre il previsto. Ciò nonostante, ha mantenuto comunque un buon livello ed il finale, a mio avviso, è stato degno di tutta la serie.



Buon livello quest'ultima serie per niente, secondo me. Sul finale de gustibus. Ma le ultime 3 stagioni sono, come hai detto tu, per allungare il brodo e quindi inutili e deleterie, e han rovinato il personaggio.


----------



## alexrossonero (25 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non mi esprimo perchè ho smesso alla terza stagione ma posso dirti che in TANTI non la pensano come te...





Snape ha scritto:


> Buon livello quest'ultima serie per niente, secondo me. Sul finale de gustibus. Ma le ultime 3 stagioni sono, come hai detto tu, per allungare il brodo e quindi inutili e deleterie, e han rovinato il personaggio.



Ragazzi, sono d'accordo con voi. Rapportate alle prime quattro, le ultime sono tutt'altra cosa. Il personaggio è cambiato, come del resto è cambiato l'obiettivo degli autori rispetto al proprio personaggio principale, dovendo allungare oltremodo la storia. Però ritengo che tutto sommato non sia comunque stato fatto un lavoro malvagio, tutt'altro, almeno guardandolo da altre prospettive. 
Poi che volete che vi dica, ci sarà sempre chi non è soddisfatto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la puntata finale mi ha sorpreso in positivo,perchè la serie era ormai diventata stanca e povera di spunti.Una delle scene che m'ha colpito maggiormente è stata quella in cui quinn,accortosi della premeditazione con cui dexter uccide saxon,lo scagiona parlando di legittima difesa e lo esorta con un cenno a confermare la sua tesi.
Per quanto riguarda il finale,è stato evitato un banalissimo lieto fine(che temevo),ma avrei preferito un epilogo piu' romantico,con un dexter che muore fisicamente insieme a debra,che alla fine è stata l'unica persona che ha amato davvero.L'intera serie si è basata sull'amore incondizionato tra questi due personaggi.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sono d'accordo con voi. Rapportate alle prime quattro, le ultime sono tutt'altra cosa. Il personaggio è cambiato, come del resto è cambiato l'obiettivo degli autori rispetto al proprio personaggio principale, dovendo allungare oltremodo la storia. Però ritengo che tutto sommato non sia comunque stato fatto un lavoro malvagio, tutt'altro, almeno guardandolo da altre prospettive.
> Poi che volete che vi dica, ci sarà sempre chi non è soddisfatto.


Secondo me la sesta non è male, anche questa ottava si riscatta pienamente con il finale a mio giudizio. Le uniche note stonate sono la quinta e la settima, buttate lì davvero a caso e senza un filo logico. Però anche la seconda soffre dello stesso problema per dire...

Onestamente a me spiace sia finito, anche se ormai era giunto il momento


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì ma tutta la vita di dexter si è basata sulla sopravvivenza. Sarebbe stato ridicolo farlo suicidare imho


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Settembre 2013)

Dico la mia? NOn leggete se non avete visto

Secondo me dexter ha fatto così come una specie di modo per soffrire, ha capito che è lui il responsabile della morte di Debra, è lui che ha ucciso Debra e suicidiarsi sarebbe stato troppo semplice. E così si è dato alla sofferenza, la sofferenza di lasciare suo figlio e ragazza e rimanere solo come punizione delle sue azioni che hanno portato alla morte della amata sorella


----------

